# Two and a Half Men cancelled



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

This is definitely the saddest news this year 

TV industry experts divided over reasons for axing of hit comedy

The reason is obvious (latest Charlie Sheen's problems) but my question is - does anyone know how many episodes Channel 9 purchased and how many are there left to go on air?


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey man,
don't tell me that, I'm really sad, I've the whole 7 seasons, I was just waiting for the next one, not good.

Well at least we still having Dexter, It's awesome too.

But the best one is Breaking Bad, I you don't know, give it a try, look like boring but it's too addictive, they have just three seasons and at the end of the third one you want kill the director...


Cheers
Marcos


----------



## TristanW (Mar 5, 2011)

Was it really a good show though? I mean, compared to How I met your mother?


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Ow yea, I'll really miss those guys, do you remember when Jake came to a funeral with Charlie and Alan, he said "Where is the dead guy", Alan said "Jake, show a little respect" and he said "Where is the dead guy Sr." kkkk, was one of the most funny.

Another one was when Charlie was drunk at the cinema and he starts saying aloud Focus, Focus kkkk. good one.

Actually I don't like much "How I met your mother", thrust me Beaking Bad is the top, after two and a Half, try this one you will not regret.


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

I am a fan of Two and a Half Men. 

I actually heard that the producers were looking for a replacement for Charlie...how horrible would that be?

How would they alter the story line for that?? Would Jake and Alan remain in Charlie's house???

Just too weird!! If they replace Charlie, I'm not going to watch it!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, they were supposed to hire someone else who is to be missing brother of Alan and Charlie.

Also, the new rumor says that CBS offered Charlie his old job and returning to 2 and a half men. I heard on today's Nova news.


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

I heard that, too (i.e. Charlie Sheen may be offered his old job on the show). That would be awesome. I'd hate to see that show end or some other half rate, two bit, washed up actor stepping in to fill his shoes. He's the best!!


----------



## gpoau (Mar 11, 2011)

Brilliant show but I've noticed in the new series Alan seems to be getting more air time. Perhaps the writing was on the wall for Charlie then with the producers.


----------



## sikander (Apr 5, 2011)

It was the comedy series ever to go on air . I would be really sad when it ends and of course charlie sheen who was paid 1 million dollar per episode .


----------



## GeorgeR (May 5, 2011)

Charlie really lost it this year, and his US tour is tanking - people are buying tickets just to boo him!


----------



## LOOK IN (May 11, 2011)

I heard he's been offered a new show already. Also they plan to Reboot the series with a whole new cast.


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

Not a whole new cast but just Charlie's replacement I think. I don't really know on how the show will go on without him. One thing I don't know more is how in the world does he look that normal on air and that freaky when not on air. it is really sad on how addictive things can turn a persons life upside down. there are news that he is offered some sitcoms out there, I hope he get himself back and be ok again.


----------



## Ronan20 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ashton Kutcher, the other half of Demi Moore, took Charlie Sheen's place on Two and a Half Men.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Tv Freak*

Yeah this is true that Charlie Sheen left the show but Two and a half men canceled is not true. They are making the season 9 with Ashton Kutcher replacing Charlie Sheen and other casts remains the same.


----------

